# Help for the EE Power Exam--Oct 2012



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

Good Evening Everybody!

I am more than willing to give my advice (for what it's worth)....in helping you succeed in your exam preparation for the Oct. 2012 or later EE Power Examination. I took the exam April 2012, and while not fun, it wasn't overly difficult either. I passed (1st attempt). I do work in the power industry, though don't apply it on a day-to-day basis. The test is kind of like a bad day at work...It sucks on many...many different levels, yet you can get through it. I will not be divulging what was on the test, but more of a study session....if you will, of how to prepare. My initial study plans...focused on 400+ hrs of prep to nail this b**tch, yet other things got in the way. I felt guilty that I didn't study enough, but when test day came....I had a good feeling when the day was over. Yeah, like a lot of people...I started to 2nd guess myself as the weeks drug on, but I still had confidence after the 1st day.

I crept on this board during my study time, It really helped out! Donate to the Board if situations dictate, I don't really know if it helped or not, but the threads/real life experiences were worth it for me.

John (PE, Once the ink dries!)

Booyah!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

message me on paying $ for review sessions....It really depends.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

To be clear...NOT paying me....paying money to 3rd parties or .edu etc.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd be glad to pass along my advice as well for anyone who would care for it.


----------



## elminses (Jun 4, 2012)

I failed this April's exam, had a few Real life problems pop up in my studying period (moving, parents divorce, new job). Any and all helpful advice for OCT 2012 exam will be most appreciated.



I finished going through the exam in about 2.5hours, and had about 90 mins to check/reference things. My references were poor because of the Illinois' requirements but I'll be taking it in Wisconsin which is much more relaxed on references. Which book or books do you feel had the best references for you for equations, definitions, and general Power information? I brought and used a few random power textbooks from college, not as focused on the exam, NEC 2011, and a handmade printed notebook (rejected at the door).



Thanks ahead of time for your responses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi elminses,

I am sorry you didn't pass your test in Apr 2012. I will try to give you my very best study tips. I initially planned on 400 hours of study time + a review session. I took a PE review session, yet....for me it wasn't worth the money spent...It was just too basic for an undergrad in an ABET accredited program. First study tip, find the books you are going to use...and get familiar with them....like page through them while you're watching TV. NEC, GSO Power System Analysis, EERM, and Wildi machines hold 90% of the information to pass the test. For the first two weeks, get familiar with the layout...and topics. More to come! It is not impossible, just really sucky.


----------



## sid (Aug 9, 2012)

Guys what references to use for the test, and what do i need to use to preapre for the exam....


----------



## Blak (Aug 9, 2012)

I did alot of exam problems to pass the exam. I used the following reference books and sample exams.

Power System Analysis - Grainger

Elec Mach, Drives, &amp; Power Systems - Wildi

NEC2011

Power Reference Manual - PPI

Spinup Sample Exams

NCEES Sample Exams

Casio fx-115ES calculator


----------



## strebe (Sep 22, 2012)

I passed the April 2012 exam in Illinois first try. Sample exams are not allowed during the exam in Illinois.

I used a TI36X pro that was intuitive and powerful.

I used the NEC 2011

Wildi's book

Grainger's book

Eaton's consulting application guide (free from the website) helped me understand and answer a couple

Get some lighting references.

My philosophy was to study my references by working through every all the sample exam problems. I used NCEES practice exam and the Spinup exams. The NEC drill book was good even when I found mistakes, helped me see the differences between the 2011 NEC and older version (but I hated it at the time). I spent my first couple weeks in February just going through that Spinup drill book on the NEC. After that any time a came across a problem I couldn't do or got wrong I didn't move on until I learned it and knew what reference I would need if the test question was different or more in depth.


----------



## strebe (Sep 22, 2012)

Just to clarify since I can't edit (boo!):

I had many references other than what I listed. There are a lot of posts about this though...


----------

